

Google open-sources standalone HTML5 parsing library - nostrademons
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2013/08/gumbo-c-library-for-parsing-html.html

======
nly
Since when did Google start pushing their projects to Github instead of Google
Code? Does dogfooding not apply to the big G?

~~~
stock_toaster
Maybe they are getting ready to deprecate google code (ala Reader). </snark>

